# Need a couple ice makers repaired.



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Commercial ice makers, not like the one in your fridge =)



1 is located in Milton the other in Pns on Olive Rd.



Any suggestions on who to call?


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

<H1>Commercial Ice Systems
</H1><SPAN class=profilePhone title="">944-7840 6900 Pine Forest Rd, Pensacola, FL 32526 </DIV></DIV>Maybe they can help</DIV>


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

call splittine on this forum...850-533-6519


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (7/17/2009)*call splittine on this forum...850-533-6519




called splittine just because I've seen his name on here a couple times....he's headed out of town but he called his brother in....





According to splittine his brother knows more about ice machines than he does and showed up this eve to do a quick eval. Unfortunately he said a water pump was bad....but the water pump doesn't kick on till the fridge system reaches a "frosty temp" so of course it doesn't look like it's working until it's "supposed to work".



I played with it a bit and turned out to be an isolation valve that wasn't open....guess the last tech didn't turn on the water. Beats the hell out of a $460 water pump. We WERE told this price quote was from someone that is far more expensive than a typical company...but if we wanted it fast, that's what it would cost.



Not sure what to think on this one....but a slightly bitter taste comes to mind.


----------

